# Magnetic mineral water bottle info



## wmadigger (Feb 4, 2018)

I recently acquired another mineral water bottle to add to my collection. I cannot find any info on this one, not in any of my books or online. I did a search in the forums and did come across one thread but there was very little info, so if anyone has any info on value or anything I’d appreciate it. This is a quart size bottle, aqua colored, looks like a typical saratoga style bottle. It is embossed as follows, 
Use At 52 Far
MAGNETIC
MINERAL WATER
SPRING LAKE 
                 MICH 
Also has very light embossing on the very bottom of the smooth base. The best I can tell, it says - WH F & SONS PITTS.

Thanks in advance, i’ve attatched a couple pics for reference. They are not the greatest, it was very hard to capture the embossing.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 4, 2018)

Since I collect Michigan bottles I know I've seen a few on ebay over the years & even recently but don't know much about them. LEON.


----------



## wmadigger (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I thought I’d seen one or two on eBay in the past, but couldn’t remember for sure. Still hoping someone out there knows what it’s worth.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 5, 2018)

Well, based on the fact that Spring Lake and Fruitport are neighbours, and the ones from Fruitport are c. 1860s-1880ish, then I'd say the same for this one. It's possible they bottled at the same spring.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 5, 2018)

I wonder if the mark is some early William Frank and Sons mark. They made bottles in Pittsburgh from 1866 to 1876, which fits the time aforementioned.


----------



## wmadigger (Feb 5, 2018)

Good info, thanks. That age seems right, and so does the connection to that pittsburgh bottle maker. 
I bought a collection for cheap money and this was buried in the bottom of a box of common bottles. A nice little surprise, but I’m still curious of its value.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm afraid I don't know any Spring Lake collectors, but if you're in West Michigan this month.... Bring it here:
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?688674-Michigan-Bottle-Show-on-02-24-18

I only know of the Fruitport bottles because of a semi-neighbour with whom I'll be setting up at the Feb. 24 show. He's not in the state right now, but he might have a general idea based off his two Fruitport bottles.


----------



## wmadigger (Feb 5, 2018)

I’m a long ways from Michigan, but that’s a good idea. I guess I’ll bring it to a couple upcoming local shows and see if I can get a value.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 5, 2018)

If Interested in Selling I'd be Interested in buying but not sure of Value. LEON.


----------



## wmadigger (Feb 6, 2018)

At the moment I’m not interested in selling. I’ll be sure to let you know if I change my mind.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice bottle, but that balancing act in the first picture is as chilling as the snow outside!


----------

